# Pikes Peak Backcountry



## brabus (Mar 11, 2006)

A few of us are wanting to ski Pikes Peak for the first time...hopefully next week. Does anyone have any good recommendations on where to go, what lines are best, etc? The only thing I could fine was a guys journal talking about skiing between mile 19 and 15, which doesn't sound like a bad idea...if the snow is good there and not majorly avalanche prone. Another option is to get a ride to the top (or as high as we can) and ski down to Manitou (maybe a little downclimbing involved). Anyone have good suggestions, maps, etc? We'll stay on the east face. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Griff (Feb 2, 2006)

There are a few options. First, don't expect to ski down to Manitou. There isn't enough snow. Heading west on highway 24, turn south onto 67 in Divide, on your left about two miles up the road you'll see a sign for The Craggs campground. Take the dirt road all the way past some Mennonite campground, then you'll see the Craggs campground on your left. At the parking lot there will be a trail taking you straight up to the Craggs. That trail is on the left of the stream trailing down through the campground. On the right side of the stream is another trail which takes you to the Devils playground or something like that. There are some decent lines to be had there, not steep though. Better off heading up Pikes Peak highway towards the top of the mountain. There is an old ski resort up there with three or four trails. I think it's around mile marker 17. You can't miss it. Park in the old parking lot, and head up. Minimal avy danger, and decent vertical. If anything, it's pretty, and they removed all signs of man-made objects.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Brabus, 

I was up there with an avvy class in Feb and it was THIN pretty high up...around Glen Cove. With all the nice warm days and freeze/thaw it's bound to be pretty bulletproof under the snow we just got. Do you know how much they're reporting up there? As always, there were some really weak layers pretty deep so you'll probably want to take all the standard precautions. 

Still, if your group is small enough and you don't mind a boarder on shoes I wouldn't mind tagging along if I don't have to work. pm me if you're down.

Josh


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

check this site out. 

http://www.geocities.com/tradkelly/skipikespeak/skipikespeak.html

seems to have some good beta, but the snow coverage looks to be minimal with the exception of little italy. 

good luck on the bulletproof. my vote is wait till spring skiin' when it softens up...but if you wanna' rock it more power to ya'.


----------

